# Blister Slam.......Check!



## Rulon (Feb 5, 2016)

First day in the field this year chasing chukar and was able to get a limit! Birds were spread out and up high, but feel ound enough to get it done! My labs feet are very tender but she made 5 perfect retrieves and flushed a couple coveys perfectly! I love this time of year!


----------



## Wasatch Wings (Sep 29, 2015)

Nice job! I haven?t been out for any chukar yet but the reports here have been promising.


----------



## bamacpl (Jun 1, 2010)

That is awesome!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bamacpl (Jun 1, 2010)

I'm pissed the state did away with the blister slam & have a "cotton/jack" slam!!
.....who gives a crap about a jack rabbit?!?!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

